# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  X-one 2 Touchscreen failure

## don731

New user here.  Has anyone experienced a touchscreen failure (poor registration of touch, or no response) on their X-one 2?  Printer has worked flawlessly for six months, now almost unusable.  I would appreciate any advice.  Qidi has offered to send me a new touchscreen for user install.  How difficult might this be?  TIF!

----------


## jamcultur

I have an X-Plus and have never had a problem with the touchscreen. I'm glad that Qidi will send you a new one. I think that they will probably give you a link to a video on how to install it. Just watch the video and do what they do, pausing and rewinding if necessary to make sure that you see exactly what they're doing.

----------

